# marriage w out sex



## pinkblossom79901 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,
am just so confused and upset and everything you can imagine, me and my husband have been married for 3 yrs not much right, and well we might not be that young am 27 and he is 30 my biggest concerned is we hardly have sex, i try my hardest but either his too tired or blah blah blah he blames it on the medication he has to take since he use to be a drug addict but i feel like his not paying any attention to me i feel like am alone, i feel bad sometimes for wanting to have sex, i dont know what to do sometimes its hard to get his attention i want at least a kiss a hug a smile and i dont get that no more and i want that so bad i feel so lonely what can i do because i dont want to leave him i love him please help


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It does sound like low libido to me which could very well be a side effect of the medication or possibly a side effect of prolonged drug use in his past. Either way it's definately worth discussing with his doctor to see if different medications might avoid this side effect or seperate ones might boost his libido.


----------

